# DXO Review: Tamron SP 150-600mm F5-6.3 Di VC USD G2



## ahsanford (Dec 7, 2016)

Just posted:

https://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Tamron-SP150-600mm-F5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-G2-Canon-review-Upgrading-a-classic

As with most 4x zooms, looking at an aggregate Sharpness score may drive right past what you care about, so I'd encourage digging into the field maps they post.

But at first glance, the statistical manufacturing process variation / random number generator gods did not bless what I presume is a single copy of the G2 lens that was tested. It looks downright ordinary at 600mm -- worse than the original version.

I don't follow this lens closely, but I would take anything DXO does with lenses with a grain of salt. Awaiting word from other reviewers is highly recommended.

- A


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 7, 2016)

I remember Dustin saying/writing somewhere that the V2 lens, at 600mm, is sharper on longer distances than the version I, but that the usual sharpness tests miss this as they are done on closer distances.

I don't recall if he specified HOW long a distance, but he meant distances you have with BIF for example..


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 7, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> I remember Dustin saying/writing somewhere that the V2 lens, at 600mm, is sharper on longer distances than the version I, but that the usual sharpness tests miss this as they are done on closer distances.
> 
> I don't recall if he specified HOW long a distance, but he meant distances you have with BIF for example..



Yeah, I'm almost reluctant to post lab tests for glass that is meant to resolve targets much further away than the walls in the lab :, but some info is better than none. 

- A


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Dustin saying/writing somewhere that the V2 lens, at 600mm, is sharper on longer distances than the version I, but that the usual sharpness tests miss this as they are done on closer distances.
> ...



THAT'S your problem with DXO data? 

Kidding aside, I just wanted to put it into perspective. I'm not a fan of the 150-600 myself. Had the V1, didn't like it, sold it for the 100-400 II 

Sebastian


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 7, 2016)

No, I trust DXO as far as I can throw them. With lenses in particular, I cringe regularly at their insights. 

That doesn't mean there isn't useful info there if you want to dig. In theory, looking at two versions of lenses' sharpness maps (on the same sensor) is not a waste of time, especially when PZ, LensTip, TDP, LR, etc. haven't sounded off on the new one yet.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 7, 2016)

I stand corrected, TDP _has_ reviewed the G2:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-150-600mm-f-5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx

I'll take Mr. Carnathan's insights and transparent IQ testing methodology over DXO any day.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2016)

Ideally, a lens would be tested at various distances, I believe DXO has as long of a lab distance as anyone. 

Roger Cicala uses a tool that effectively measures lenses at infinity. It might miss issues with closer distances, so when shopping check multiple reviews and understand where they are coming from. DXO often tests multiple lenses, if a individual lens has a issue, the tests usually spot it right away, assuming someone knows what the results are telling you.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 7, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I stand corrected, TDP _has_ reviewed the G2:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-150-600mm-f-5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one. I take TDP picture evidence over perceptual metapixies anyday.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 7, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected, TDP _has_ reviewed the G2:
> ...



He still only gets one (or sometimes two) copies. 

When what he says lines up with everyone else -- like with the 16-35 f2.8L III or the 24-105L II -- I effectively file it 'as so' and trust it implicitly. There was near hive-mind consensus on those lenses from 4 trusted sources.

But when it's just him, I deeply respect his insights (especially handling and use considerations) but I also await more people to repeat his IQ work. One lens is, after all, just one lens.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2016)

This is the page to read - measurements of acutance at different focal lengths and apertures, not perceptual megapixels at some intermediate f. The old one has the edge at 600mm etc

https://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Compare/Side-by-side/Tamron-SP-150-600mm-F-5-63-Di-VC-USD-Model-A011-Canon-on-Canon-EOS-5DS-R-versus-Tamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-63-Di-VC-USD-G2-Model-A022-Canon-on-Canon-EOS-5DS-R__1263_1009_1751_1009

TDP is similar in the centre

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1079&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=0&LensComp=929&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=0

However, copy variation in these lenses is important. From the several reviews I have read, on average the older lens has the advantage in the centre at 600mm. My current Sigma 150-600mm C is far better than the Tamron 150-600mm I sold.


----------

